# [SOLVED] which mother board is best with these parts



## Tonk (Jul 25, 2007)

which motherboad will be best the choices are :

Abit AN52 nForce 520 (Socket AM2) PCI-Express DDR2 Motherboard
MSI K9N Neo V3 nForce 560 (Socket AM2) PCI-Express DDR2 Motherboard
Asus M2N4-SLI (Socket AM2) PCI-Express DDR2 Motherboard

and the parts that i will also be using :

Arctic Cooling Freezer 64 Pro CPU Cooler (Socket 754/939/940/AM2)
Crucial 1GB (2x512MB) DDR2 PC2-4200C4 Dual Channel Kit (CT2KIT6464AA53E)
Maxtor Diamondmax 20 160GB STM3160211AS SATA-II 2MB Cache - OEM
AMD Athlon 64 X2 Dual Core 3800+ 2.00GHz (Socket AM2) - Retail
FSP Sparkle Blue Storm 2 500W ATX2.0 PSU
Akasa AK-ZEN-01-BK Zen Black Case - No PSU
NEC AD5170 18x18 DVD±RW Dual Layer ReWriter (Black) - OEM
Akasa Serial ATA 45cm DAYGLO Blue Data Cable
OcUK Value AT/ATX Mains Cable
Logitech Deluxe 650 Cordless Desktop Black - OEM
Akasa Rounded Ultra ATA133/100/66 IDE Cable (0.45m) - Blue
Asus ATI Radeon X1050/TD 128MB HyperMemory TV-Out/DVI (PCI-Express) - Retail


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

*Re: which mother board is best with these parts*

The MSI is my choice.


----------



## Tonk (Jul 25, 2007)

*Re: which mother board is best with these parts*

is the MSI K9N Neo V3 nForce 560 (Socket AM2) PCI-Express DDR2 Motherboard compatible with all the other parts i am getting and has it got onboard video card


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

*Re: which mother board is best with these parts*

It is compatible with all the other parts, but none of the boards you posted have onboard video. You mostly find this on mainstream mATX boards. I wouldn't go with onboard because even a low end video card like the X1050 will be much better than the onboard GMA950 or GeForce 6150.


----------



## Tonk (Jul 25, 2007)

*Re: which mother board is best with these parts*

will the MSI fit in the X-Blade Gaming Midi Tower Case - Silver


----------



## PanamaGal (Jun 3, 2006)

*Re: which mother board is best with these parts*

I agree with Matt on the MSI board, and yes, it will fit in that case.


----------



## Tonk (Jul 25, 2007)

*Re: which mother board is best with these parts*

OK thanks guys


----------

